# Limping mastiff



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a female English Mastiff that torked her right hip this past winter while out playing. She limped around for a few days, we rested her and it went away for a while. More recently, she is limping on and off now. She is pretty lean however I would like her to lose maybe 10lbs and keep her on the "leaner" than lean side. She is a rescue, so I know nothing about what she came from. I am starting to wonder if she has dysplasia. As far as supplements, she gets fish oil. Other than glucosamine, what do you all use to help maintain healthy joints?


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Lisa, All my kiddos get a Glucosamine & Condriotin supplement as well as an Ester-C.

You can use SOD and Boswella for joint inflamation and pain. Making sure she is getting her Omega 3's will help too. 
Have you had the vet check her hips?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

She has her routine vet checks but she has not been seen specificly for the limping since the initial limping started this past winter. It (limp) comes and goes. She is due to see him in a few months. What is SOD? I need to look that up.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

One study on SOD used for dogs with mobility issues
VETERINARY Study - of Oral Enzyme Supplementation in Dogs | NZYMES.COM

This company makes it for dogs.
NaturVet


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have any advice but I hope you figure out what it is because it's no fun to guess and wonder. 

My dog had an intermittent limp for 6 months and he had all kinds of stuff done to him to try to find out what was wrong - they never did. But that was a limp in alternating front legs, not the rear.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I would take her in for hip x-rays. Does your vet have a lot experience with hip exams or giant breeds? If not, I would locate a certified PennHIP veterinarian for xrays. The reason I say this, my sister's dog had some orthopedic problems and she ended up having to pay for two sets of x-rays. Locate a PennHIP Vet

Also, you may want to consider joining this mastiff health forum-
MastiffHealth : Dedicated to health and genetic problems plaguing Mastiffs and other giant breed dogs. Only those serious and honest in discuss
There are a lot of very knowledgeable breeders and a few holistic vets on this forum that could help guide you through any problems if you need the support. 
There were some recent recommendations for Durlactin (natural anti-inflammatory). It can be used with glucosamine supplements. 

Duralactin® for Canines

The company makes a Durlactin chew with glucosamine/msm , but I don't see chondroitin.
Duralactin® Canine Joint Soft Chew


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I swear by tripe/trachea from www.greetripe.com or just trachea from them. It is full of chondroiton, natural chondroiton that dogs can use. That and swim therapy helped save my female Bull Terrier from having to have surgery for her luxating patella that had luxated twice.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the support and advice. I will look into all the information you have all provided. The trachea is one thing she does get at least once a week or so. Perhaps I will give it several days a week now as well.


----------



## Syd (Apr 6, 2011)

Cold laser therapy can be a great therapy for all kinds of mechanical issues. It is not a 'cure' though.

Vetrolaser - Therapeutic Lasers You Can Afford

Laser therapy is very expensive (not to mention hard to find a vet that has it)...You can buy the device for less than $600, and use it yourself. Turn it on and shoot at the area in question. Only side effects are if you shine it in your eyes, or your dogs, it can cause blindness (but that can happen with a flashlight too).

I've used it on my cats, and my previous bullmastiff when he ruptured an ACL. 

Worth looking into if you have a lot of dogs/pets, or if you would just prefer to keep your dogs off pain killer/anti-inflammatory drugs.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

don't wait. go to the Vet.



Lisa_j said:


> She has her routine vet checks but she has not been seen specificly for the limping since the initial limping started this past winter. It (limp) comes and goes. She is due to see him in a few months. What is SOD? I need to look that up.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Doggiedad, thanks but I will sit on it for a few..........I have had dogs for some time now and honestly can decide on my own when they need to be seen, thanks though.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i thought you asked what do you do to maintain
healthy joints. the Vet is a good place for that.
a dog limping, i wouldn't self prescribe or ask others
what should i do. i'm quit on going to the Vet at the slightest
hint of something being wrong. you're asking others for help.
i figured the Vet would be the place to go.



Lisa_j said:


> Doggiedad, thanks but I will sit on it for a few..........I have had dogs for some time now and honestly can decide on my own when they need to be seen, thanks though.


----------

